
Official WhatsApp Desktop Clients - pow-tac
https://www.whatsapp.com/download/
======
casca
Still no iPad client - I wonder what the rationale for this is given that
people seem to be paying for an unofficial iPad client that just wraps the web
interface with a different useragent.

~~~
pow-tac
Yep, was expecting iPad client as well.

